# MyProtein whey + Instant Oats



## Tedious (Oct 19, 2010)

My instant oats arrived today :thumb: Basically I'm adding 100g of oats to 30g of whey, adding milk and downing it. I've got my diet sorted, veggies, chicken, tuna and all other other good stuff but I'm not putting on as much mass as I'd like.

Anyway, how much weight approximately can I expect to put on when taking 2 shakes a day? Never been on a weight gainer so I don't really know what to expect


----------



## edwards1990 (Nov 22, 2010)

that totally depends on how active you are day to day, you current body mass, bf % and what else you eat, post up a sample diet so someone can take a look


----------

